# Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger



## schub97 (9. Januar 2009)

*Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

welche ist euere lieblingsband/euer lieblingssänger(damit sind auch weibliche eingeschlossen)?meine sind absolut depeche mode und abba!


----------



## caine2011 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: leiblingsband/lieblingssänger*

Rammstein


----------



## boss3D (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: leiblingsband/lieblingssänger*

Linkin Park _(aber Nightwish hat auch einige gute songs)_ ... 

Wenn es ein(e) einzelne(r) Sänger/In sein soll, dann am ehesten die Sängerin von Cascada. Ist zwar so ganz das Gegenteil zu den oben genannten Bands, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## hallihalli92 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: leiblingsband/lieblingssänger*

Linkin Park und Blind Guardian


----------



## Zoon (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: leiblingsband/lieblingssänger*

Fields of the Nephilim, Sisters of Mercy, ältere Sachen von Nightwish, New Model Army, Tiamat, Candlemass, Reptyle, Torfrock (kein Mist!), Depeche Mode, The Vision Bleak


----------



## BeerIsGood (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Meine Lieblingsbands sind Marduk und Cannibal Corpse und von letzterer kommt auch mein Lieblingssänger George Fisher.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Band: Guns N' Roses
Sänger: Freddie Mercury
Gitarrist: Slash


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ich hab keine Lieblings musiker immoment höre ich eher Japanische Metallbands.


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

was hamma den da alles?...
Onkelz, KC, J.B.O, n´paar nicht legalle  und Sleipnir  müssten so ziehmlich alle sein


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Band: Im Moment höre ich viel "36 Crazyfists"
Sänger: Benjamin Perri (ehem. From Autumn To Ashes)


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Es fällt mir schwer mich da zu entscheiden: 
bei Sängern: Phil Collins und Billy Joel stehen zur Zeit ganz oben
bei Bands: The Offspring und Dire Straits



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sänger: Freddie Mercury


Der war ganz großes Kino, leider lebt er ja nicht mehr 



computertod schrieb:


> J.B.O



Gimme Dope Joanna


----------



## Riezonator (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Linkin Park bei den Bands und P!nk bei den sängerinnen aber das hat andere gründe^^


----------



## hyperionical (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Böhse Onkelz


----------



## Lee (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Aufgrung meiner aktuellen Ausrichtung ist meine aktuelle Lieblingsband Nightwish.

Beim Sänger/in kann ich mich schwer entscheiden...


----------



## SilentKilla (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Als Band Metallica.

Als Lieblings-Sängering hab ich im Moment Stefanie Heinzmann.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

The doors ist eine meiner lieblingsbands .. hören tu ich fast alles besonders gern elektro pop , hip hop (guter hip hop ) und rock-sachen .. also breitgefächert


----------



## der_yappi (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Da kann ich mich echt nicht entscheiden.
Ist einfach zu breit gefächert.

Aber mal einen kleinen Blick:
Nickelback, ZZ Top, Queen, Meatloaf, Metallica, JBO, onkelz, Max Mutzke, Katie Melua, Nightwish......
To be continued

Aber auch unbekannte Bands (einfach mal googlen oder bei MySpace kucken):
Gonezoo
Crekko
The Haintz
Tribal
Noch Ne Band
The Odds
Last Chance Anna Pascal


----------



## o!m (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

LVMEN - tschechischer Hardcore vom Allerfeinsten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Auf eine festlegen kann ich mich jetzt irgendwie nicht...
ich höre recht viel.

aber wovon ich nie genug bekomme ist sowas wie:
Blind Guardian
Linkin Park
Nightwish
In Flames
Rammstein
Disturbed


----------



## schmodel (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Schandmaul und
In Extremo


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

InFlames, Children of Bodom, ProPain, Amon Amarth, Hammerfall, Rammstein. Nightwish und Manowar sind auch OK.


----------



## Zoon (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Carl McCoy
Lisa Gerrard


----------



## Ich 15 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Rammstein, Beatsteaks, Linkin Park, Kanye West, Eminem


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

gehen auch Lieblings DJ's???^^
Da wären Korsakoff, Neophyte und Angerfist...

An Bands: Rammstein, Slipknot, Hammerfall....

greetz


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

eig alles sehr Gitarrenlastige und Blues basierende
Aber eig sehr weitreichend
Ich höre von ACDC-ZZ Top eig alles
Aber manchmal auch eher popige Sachen und wenn ich aggressiv bin gerne Trash und Black Metal

Meine absoluten Lieblingsbands sind aber :ACDC,Guns n Roses,Led Zepplin und ein paar andere
Lieblingssänger:Ronnie Van Zant,Axl Rose und Brian Johnson
Lieblings Gitarristen: Slash ,Angus Young,richie Blackmore,B.B. King,warren haynes,Jimmy Page,Jimi Hendrix,IZZY Stradlin,John Lee Hocker und Kirk von Metallica,


----------



## UnitY1984 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Böhse Onkelz,Kool Savas xD


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Böhse Onkelz,Rammstein,Nightwish
MFG


----------



## Schmocki (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Escape the Fate , A Day To Remember , As I Lay Dying , Rise Against , Dope


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



Schmocki schrieb:


> Escape the Fate , A Day To Remember , As I Lay Dying , Rise Against , Dope



Dope ist auch ein knaller!


----------



## msix38 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Gibt es nicht, ich höre, was angesagt bzw. hit ist.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Band:

1. Reamonn
2. H+M
3. Lacrimosa
4. The Cure
5. The Editors


einzel Interpreten:

1. James Blunt
2. Taylor Swift
3. Kenny Chesney
4. Katja Maria Werker
5. Amy McDonald


----------



## aurionkratos (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Einige haben ja echt einen tollen Musikgeschmack - deckt sich fast mit meinem 

Aber wirklich festlegen will ich mich jetzt nicht. Gerade läuft v.a. Nightwish (mal wieder) bei mir hoch und runter, kann aber morgen schon wieder anders sein


----------



## MB-present (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

-gelöscht-


----------



## Monocus (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

*Bands:*

Queen
Marillion
Free
Nazareth
Genesis (bis 1975)
Supertramp
Eagles
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Journey
Dire Straits

*Sänger:*

Freddie Mercury
Paul Rodgers
Steve Perry

*Gitarrist:*

Brian May
Steve Rothery
Paul Kossoff

Wie man sieht nur neue Bands/Interpreten


----------



## schub97 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

neu?genisis is nich neu queen auch nich,ebenso wenig nazareth.


----------



## Monocus (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



schub97 schrieb:


> neu?genisis is nich neu queen auch nich,ebenso wenig nazareth.


Das war Ironie 

Die neuste Band aus meiner Liste ist Marillion, gegründet 1979


----------



## tyllerr (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Zur Zeit Foo Fighters


----------



## 8-POOL (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Zur Zeit: Drowning Pool!
Aber ich hab schon vieles durch von Hip zu POP bis zu Rock!


----------



## Zweistein (1. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

The BossHoss


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

frontline assembly
genocide organ
joy division
november növelet
diutesc

naja da könnt ich jetzt noch 100 andere aufzählen, als sammler von cd + lp fällt es mir schwer einzelne als iconen zu bestimmten. aber die oberen wären in den top 50, sag es mal so.


----------



## HollomaN (3. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

also dann will ich auch mal.

*KoЯn*, *Disturbed*, *The Prodigy*, *Nirvana*

und dann noch viel an Elektronisches (aber das wird ja nicht gesungen)


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

das ist doch egal, gesungen ider nich....instrumental ist doch fett...es wär furchtbar beim darkambient nen sänger hören zumüssen...tztztztztztztz nö


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (3. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Dazu kann ich nix schreiben, es gibt schlicht und einfach zu viele gute Bands und Einzelinterpreten, um sich festzulegen.


----------



## Blackheart20 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

so nun bin ich dann mal dran wa
berliner weisse, bad manners , king of lions und viele mehr


----------



## Elbsurfer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Momentan definitiv Lupe Fiasco, is zwar nix Neues am Start aber die Songs gehn mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen des Frühlings richtig ab.
Holt die Boards aus dem Keller - kick push, kick push

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6tRgo5CEk3c&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6tRgo5CEk3c&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



HollomaN schrieb:


> also dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> *KoЯn*, *Disturbed*, *The Prodigy*, *Nirvana*


 
da kann ich mich nur anschließen... bsonders weil ich bei nem Kornkonzert ein Autogramm von Fieldy ergattern konnte  ansonsten würde ich noch Creedence Clearwater Revival Hinzufügen (fragt nich wiso... ich find die einfach geil) und The Dead Weather (von denen müsst ihr euch unbedingt was anhören, die sind der hammer)


----------



## Manillaroad (19. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Nevermore und Fates Warning!< - - - da brauche ich wohl keine Worte zu 
        ^                                         verlieren!
         '
         '
         '
Warrel Dane ist einfach göttlich!


Grüsse


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Baris Manco, Kirac, Usher, Akon, Ne gruppe hör ich nicht haupsächtlich Hör ich Türkisch der rest einfach so nebenbei.


----------



## Radagis (16. November 2009)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Depeche Mode, Rammstein, 30s to Mars, Nirvana,
rage against the machine und viels mehr.


----------



## IgorGonzales (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Isis, Mastodon und Opeth! Auch nachzusehen in meinem Last.fm-Profil -> s.u.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



Schmocki schrieb:


> Escape the Fate , A Day To Remember , As I Lay Dying , Rise Against , Dope


Nett.
So ähnliche Sachen hör ich auch
Aber noch My Chemical Romance, The Used, Chiodos, Mikoto, Between Home And Serenity, Adept, Silverstein, Underoath etc....
Alles im selben Genre halt.

http://www.lastfm.de/user/Dstnmhfr
Hier besser zu sehen...

Lieblingssänger: Gerard Way

Lieblingssängerinnen: Katy Perry, Kelly Clarkson, Lady GaGa


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

falco, phil collins und michael jackson  ...


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

so, jetzt wirds lang 

*Lieblingsbands:*

ASP
Bhöse Onkelz
Children of Bodom
Feindflug
In Flames
In Extremo
Nightwish
Nachtmahr
Rammstein
Samsas Traum
Schelmish
SITD
Slipknot
Subway to Sally
Wirtz

*Lieblingssänger/innen:*
Alexi Lahio (Children of Bodom...der ist einfach nur lustig ^^)
Curse
Daniel Wirtz
Dennis Lisk aka. Denyo77 (Absolute Beginner)
Marco Hitala (Nightwish)
Freddi Mercury (DER Sänger überhaupt!)
Amy (Evanescence)


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

_Lieblingsbands_:


Defeater
Ruiner
All Shall Parish
Between the Buried and Me
If these Trees could talk
7 Angels 7 Plagues
Champion
Converge
Dancing with Paris
Darkest Hour
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Fall of Efrafa
From a Second Story Window
Gallows
um mal die wichtigsten und All-Time Favoriten zu nennen  
die Liste würd noch bissl weitergehen


----------



## feivel (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Lieblingsbands:

Cinema Strange
Frank the Baptist
Scary Bitches
Bauhaus
The Cure
Kirlian Camera
Sex Pistols

abgesehen davon: ich hör einfach zuviel


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

*Also ihr mal meine Kleine list....:
*

30 Seconds To Mars
As I Lay Dying
August Burns Red
Billy Talent
Bring me the Horizon
CALIBAN
Despised Icon
From Autumn To Ashes
Heaven Shall Burn
In Flames
Parkway Drive
Suicide Silence
The Crimson Armada
The Devil Wears Prada
We Butter The Bread With Butter
....


----------



## disaster-master (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

ganz schön feist
guano apes
wo ska drauf steht
madsen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Sigur Rós
AFI
Brand New
Dire Straits
Glasvegas
The xx
The Mary Onettes
Death Cab for Cutie
Paramore
The Smashing Pumpkins
Tocotronic
...


----------



## Rakyr (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ich hab mich schon lange mit der Frage beschäftigt und bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass ich keine absolute Antwort darauf hab.
Aber die Top5 in beliebiger Reihenfolge sind:

Linkin Park
Disturbed
Dope
Nightwish
Subway to Sally

und dahinter würden dann Sachen wie
Schandmaul
3 Doors Down
Sum 41
Rise Against oder
The Offspring kommen.

Aber Linkin Park hat bei mir die meisten guten Lieder pro Album


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Band: Paramore
Interpret: Ayumi Hamasaki (wer hätte das gedacht *hust*  )


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Habe keine Das wechselt immer...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

1. Green Day
2. SUM 41
3. The Offspring
4. Billy Talent


----------



## Polar (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ohne feste Reihenfolge:

Hammerfall
Blind Guardian
Manowar


----------



## A3000T (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Genesis (1970 - 1981, danach Kindergarten)
Die Ärzte 
Joint Venture
Ganz schön Feist
Georg Kreisler
Farin Urlaub Solo


----------



## dadstaxi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Simple Plan

Sum 41

Billy Talent 

Mando Diao

Und sonst eiga  alles


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Band: Depeche Mode
Sänger: Dave Gahan


----------



## Pein (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Cr7z Pein


----------



## Atosch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Onkelz, Letzte Instanz.

Kevin Russel (auch wenn ich es mega ******* finde dass die Sau Fahrerflucht begangen hat).


----------



## chefmarkus (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Pearl Jam. New Model Army. Placebo. Pixies. Billy Bragg.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

1. Dropkick Murphys 
2. Linkin Park
3. The Prodigy
4. Böhse Onkelz


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ensiferum
Enslaved
Moonsorrow
Thyrfing
Tristania (vor allem bis Beyond the Veil)
Windir
Wintersun


----------



## kress (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ensiferum
> Wintersun


 Super Bands.

Die apokalyptischen Reiter
Metallica
Amon Amarth
Equilibrium
Akrea
System of a Down


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

The Blackout
Alexisonfire
----->>>>>Dúné<<<<<------
----->>>>>Hadouken!<<<<<------


----------



## Uziflator (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Mad Sin
Tenacious D
Disturbed
Nekromantix
Demented Are go
The Meteors
Social Distortion
Volbeat
Metallica


----------



## clown44 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

*Bands*:
Metallica
AC/DC
Die Toten Hosen
Queen
Pink Floyd
Dire Straits
Nickelback

*Sänger*:
Pink
Bruce Springsteen
Phil Collins

Ansonsten so ziehmlich alles querbeet.


----------



## Poesie (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Definitiv Johnny Mauser btw Trouble Orchestra btw TickTickBoom. Und natürlich Captain Gips & Marie Curry


----------



## YuT666 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Top 5:

1. Zao
2. Pungent Stench
3. Waco Jesus
4. Cock & Ball Torture
5. Righteous Pigs


----------



## Zocker_Boy (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Green Day, Die Ärzte, Evanescence und wenn ich in Partylaune bin, dann auch schon mal die Dorfrocker


----------



## LeChiffre95 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Kanye West, Eminem, Lupe Fiasco, Future und Rihanna


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Was ich mir gerne anhöre ist:
Disturbed
Opeth (nur das Album Damnation) 

Und um noch ein bisschen frischen Wind zu bringen:
Alter Bridge (Konzert an meinem Geburtstag, yay) 
Slash
Mark Tremonti
Buckethead 

Und als besten Rocksänger derzeit:
Myles Kennedy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Das Napalm Duo oder Heino . Upps das war der Zettel für die Hexenverbrennung. Hören tue ich gerne klassischen Hardrock und sehen gerne Minirock


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Gun Club 
Joy Division
Bauhaus
Social Distortion
Broilers
Meteors 
PIL
uvm


----------



## firewater12 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Madrugada


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Mai 2013)

Rammstein, Eisbrecher, Skillet, Disturbed

Aber mein Lieblingssänger bleibt ganz klar Till Lindemann \m/


----------



## lunar19 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Alligatoah  Lyrisch und technisch einfach perfekt!


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Kann ich auf die Schnelle nicht sagen.

Aus musikalischer Sicht ist es Dream Theater, wenn man auf den Spaß guckt, ist es Gamma Ray, alleine bei den CDs macht es richtig Spaß


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Led Zeppelin | Genesis | Rainbow | Black Sabbath | David Kincaid | Die Toten Hosen  höre aber auch allgemein ehr "classic rock"


----------



## bleblo13 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Lieblingsbands:
Blind Guardian
Eluveitie
Ayreon (Wenn man es denn Band nennen darf)

Lieblingssänger:
Hansi Kürsch
Freddy Mercury


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Lieblingsbands :
In Extremo
JBO

Sänger :
Das letzte Einhorn


----------



## cargo (14. Juli 2013)

Größere Bands:

Placebo
Rise Against
Nofx 
Offspring
Biffy Clyro

Kleinere unbekanntere Bands:
Montreal
Massendefekt 
Royal Republic
Itchy Poopzkit 
Rogers 
Radio Havanna


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Suicidal Angels


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

The killers

Songs:
Get low
Yeah
Ahtelo & newtrino - Aurora


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Meine Lieblingsbands sind Skillet <3 und Bad Religion <3
Als einziger Sänger ist mir Dame am liebsten


----------



## coroc (20. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Update bei mir:



Helloween (Micheal Kiske)
Gamma Ray (Kai Hansen)
Avantasia (Hauptsächlich Tobias Sammet)


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (23. August 2013)

wie Coroc + Bling Guardian, Sabaton, Metallica
Lieblingssänger: James Hetfield


----------



## kVn_ (27. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Höre so gut wie nur Hip Hop:
- Kollegah
- Sido
- Eminem
- 50 Cent
- Tech N9ne
- Busta Rhymes
- Ceza
... und noch einige mehr


----------



## Ich 15 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

montan Rammstein aber mein Musikgeschmack ist breitgefächert von daher kann es auch mal Eminem, Linkin Park, Beatsteaks oder irgendetwas klassisches sein.


----------



## bluschti (27. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ganz klar PAUL KALKBRENNER


----------



## Deeron (27. August 2013)

bluschti schrieb:


> Ganz klar PAUL KALKBRENNER



Ironie?! ^^

Lieblingsband: Sabaton

Lieblingssänger: Kein einzelner, weil erst die Kombination der Stimmgewalten mir Gänsehaut beschehrt.

Bsp: Doro Pesch + Udo oder Joakim Broden


----------



## coroc (27. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Also an doro finde ich nicht 

Avantasia gefällt mir immer besser, nebenbei hab ich noch Judas priest ausgegraben.


----------



## Deeron (27. August 2013)

Bei Avantasia bevorzuge ich die ersten beiden Alben. Das neue ist gut und schön, aber ich habe mehr Orchester erwartet, wenn schon das Filmorchester Babelsberg mitspielt ^^. 

Live sind sie aber auch nach dem 7trn mal immernoch mega (Wobei für mich der geheime Star Oliver Hartmann ist  ).

Das Konzert von Doro auf dem diesjährigen WOA war auch einfach wahnsinnig gut. So viele hochkarätige Künstler gemeinsam auf einer Bühne (Den Fish mal ausgenommen, den finde ich einfach nur nervig) zusammen zu sehen ist einfach unbezahlbar. Und Doro selbst dabei in Höchstform.


----------



## coroc (27. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ich find Metal Opera 1&2 ebenfalls am besten.

Trotzdem kann ich Doro nix abgewinnen.


----------



## Monsjo (27. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Band: Slayer und WBTBWB

Sänger Alligatoah.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Mein Lieblingssänger ist Michael Jackson.


----------



## Wiggo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Böhse Onkelz


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ganz klar: DISTURBED


----------



## FlyKilla (28. September 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Lieblingsbands:

Abstuerzende Brieftauben
AC/DC
Anthrax
Cannibal Corpse
Dead Kennedys
Die Toten Hosen
Excrementory Grindfuckers
Motorhead
Napalm Death
Slayer

Lieblingssänger/in:

Kate Bush
Ronny James Dio (R.I.P.)


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Children of Bodom und Rammstein. Danach alle anderen.


----------



## mds51 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Tinie Tempah
Chase & Status
Subfocus


----------



## CSOger (29. September 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Tool,Porcupine Tree,Riverside,Karnivool,Jakob,The Isosceles Projekt.

Alles in dieser Richtung.

Als Sänger finde ich Maynard James Keenan verdammt gut.


----------



## Lealein (30. September 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Hmmm meine Lieblingsbands sind:

Aim for the Sunrise
We are the Emergency
Blood Stain Child
Cervello

ja das wars^^


----------



## Metalic (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ähnlich wie bei CSO.

Bands:
-Tool (Höre ich seit 13 Jahren)
-Porcupine Tree
-Stone Sour
-Rise Against
-Freiwild
Eigentlich höre ich ne Menge. Der größte Teil kommt aber aus dem Bereich Progressive Rock/Metal. 

Lieblingssänger:
Hmmm gibt viele sehr gute Sänger(innen). Natürlich Maynard James Keenan ganz weit vorne mit dabei. Großartige Musiker. Wenn er nur nicht ständig seinen sch... Wein im Kopf hätte 
Corey Taylor auch eine Klasse für sich.


Ach es gibt soooo viel gute Musik.


----------



## Memphys (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Lieblingssänger: Dave Kincaid (The Brandos)

Lieblingsband(s):
- Sabaton
- Amon Amarth
- Heaven Shall Burn
- Subway to Sally
- In Extremo
- Jorn
- Volbeat


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Die Ärzte
Troopers
Ramones
AC/DC
QUEEN
Die Fantastischen 4

und nochn paar mehr, schwankt alles mal, je nach Stimmung 

und bester Sänger aller Zeiten ist und bleibt Freddy Mercury


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

-Rise Against
-Linkin Park (die alten Sachen)
-Metallica
-KoRn
-Feed her to the sharks
-Slipknot
-Green Day (die alten Sachen)
-Asking Alexandria
-Bullet for my Valentine
-Parkway Drive
-Funeral for a friend
-Disturbed
-Guns n Roses
-Slash (+Miles Kennedy)
-(AC/DC)
-....

Das dürften dann die meisten sein^^


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



xElv1sHD schrieb:


> -Slash (+Miles Kennedy)


 
Top, dann sollte dir Alter Bridge auch gefallen


----------



## Kaeltetod (24. Oktober 2013)

Amon amarth
Slipknot
Die apokalyptischen reiter
Maximum the hormone
Feindflug
In flames
Pendulum
The prodigy

Ja das sind so die wichtigszen denke ich.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Clausi von Knochenfabrik/Casanovas Schwule Seite/Chefdenker


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. Oktober 2013)

Kendrick Lamar und Game


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

The Prodigy. Sehr geil.


----------



## xElv1sHD (10. November 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Top, dann sollte dir Alter Bridge auch gefallen



Danke, muss ich mir mal anhören.


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

Im Moment Apokalyptica, sie verbinden Metal mit Klassische Musik, empfehlenswert


----------



## orca113 (15. November 2013)

Ich höre super gern die Stimme von Brian Fallon von The Gaslight Anthem


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (20. November 2013)

Coldplay & The XX


----------



## Wiggo (22. November 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Immer gut: The Police


----------



## XP1500Monster (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Sänger: Till Lindemann
Band: Rammstein
Gitarrist: Herman Li (Dragonforce)


----------



## Noob-boost (13. Dezember 2013)

Gilt als Band Swedish House Mafia *.*?
Sänger: eher Rapper: Shimmy


----------



## thunderofhate (11. März 2014)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

DJ: Promo
Band: All Shall Perish
Sängerin: Christina Aguilera


----------



## Bert2007 (22. März 2014)

Macklemore ist der Hammer


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Rockstah


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Momentan KillSwitch Engage


----------



## maikwars (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Dinkel Beats!


----------



## YellowMustang2001 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

AC/DC...vorallem die alten Lieder von Bon Scott


----------



## maseywald (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Bands, die ich mir 100 mal ansehen könnte:
Ill Niño
Die Toten Hosen
Alter Bridge
Iron Maiden

Gibt natürlich noch mehr, aber bei diesen Bands ist es wirklich so, dass ich mich nach dem Konzert schon auf's nächste freue


----------



## leaf348 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Pantera
Led Zeppelin

bester Sänger: Phil Anselmo


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Zur Zeit eher deutsche Musik wie Andreas Bourani, Tim Bendzko Adel Tawil, Cassandra Steen und Glasperlenspiel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Depeche Mode
Metallica und viele ......


----------



## torkol (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ist zwar eher ne Coverband hat aber auch eigene Songs:
Pentatonix.
Kann denen stundenlang zuhören, besonders Evolution of Music.
Klasse Leute!


----------



## firre (22. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

meine lieblingsband sind:
Marilyn Manson*-*
Nirvana
Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Zeus18 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Jetzt dazu seit kurzem Chris Brown und Tinashe.


----------



## Klarostorix (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



maseywald schrieb:


> Bands, die ich mir 100 mal ansehen könnte:
> Ill Niño
> Die Toten Hosen
> Alter Bridge
> ...


Alter Bridge  gibt ja doch noch Leute mit Geschmack


----------



## leaf348 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Alter Bridge  gibt ja doch noch Leute mit Geschmack



Die Frage ist nur ob der Geschmack gut ist


----------



## YuT666 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Bands: Godflesh, Napalm Death, Zao, Nocturnus, Creation is Crucifixion, Brutal Truth, Cock & Ball Torture & Eyehategod.

Sänger: Kyle Thomas von Exhorder & Jamey Jastas von Hatebreed.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Eindeutig Sabaton


----------



## jamie (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ich erweitere das hier mal auf Lieblingsmusiker: Buckethead! 

Sehr geil sind z.B. auch noch Dream Theater (vor Allem zu Portnoy-Zeiten), Avenged Sevenfold, Primus, Rage Against The Machine, Django Rheinhardt, Felix Martin, Ayreon usw.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Genesis / Phil Collins


----------



## NotAnExit (26. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Band Top 3: Iron Maiden, Paradise Lost, Metallica

Sänger Top 3: Bruce Dickinson, Mike Ness, Brian Fallon


----------



## Klarostorix (28. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



jamie schrieb:


> Ich erweitere das hier mal auf Lieblingsmusiker: Buckethead!


----------



## Johnny05 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Meine Top-Bands :Social Distortion,Testament und Whitesnake 

Lieblinssänger / -musiker : Warren Zevon


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Meine Top-Band: Die Wise Guys!


----------



## Thomas0x (27. April 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Rise Against

Muss man mal live gehört haben, einfach nur genial


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



Thomas0x schrieb:


> Rise Against
> 
> Muss man mal live gehört haben, einfach nur genial



Habe ich 2009 in der Halle Zenith in München. Das war ein Spektakel sag ich dir


----------



## makrogame (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Mein lieblingsband ist Die Ärzte und mein lieblingsängerGraham Bonney


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Lieblingsband: Dropkick Murphys. Mein bestes Livekonzert das ich je erlebt habe. Hören sich ganz gleich an wie auf der CD, die murksen nämlich nichts mit Autotune usw herum. Ganz knapp dahinter kommt Linkin Park
Lieblingssänger/in: Chester Bennington


----------



## morsor (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

ich würde mich selbst als einen sehr vielfältigen mensch bezeichnen bei mir gibts nicht nur eine lieblings band ich habe viele bands die ich als meine lieblings band bezeichnen würde...
wenn ich scharf nach denke fallen mir folgende ein
Rammstein- ganz voran wegen till lindemann
metallica - Cliff burton R.I.P
Gloria - habe ich letztes jahr durch ihr lied "wie sehr wir leuchten " gefunden  mir kam die stimme sehr bekannt vor  klang sehr nach klaas heufer umlauf  [ https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaas_Heufer-Umlauf ]( ich hatte recht)


----------



## Metbier (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Gamma Ray, Amorphis, Unisonic, Helloween, Morbid Angel, Death, Dragonforce.....

...ups, fast meinen Lieblings Sänger vergessen...ganz klar für mich Michael Kiske!


----------



## robbert (20. August 2015)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Hey,also meine Lieblingsbands sind Linkin Park und Three Days Grace. Und mein Lieblingssenger ist ganz klar Michael Jackson


----------



## CosmoCortney (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Kraftwerk, YMO, NEU!, Ken Ishii, Daft Punk (wenn man das Album RAM ignoriert), Wolfgang Flür, Karl Bartos, Capsule, Juan Atkins, Cybotron.. Also vieles, das klassische Elektromusik betrifft


----------



## efdev (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Habe ich 2009 in der Halle Zenith in München. Das war ein Spektakel sag ich dir



Ich mal in Mainz  Live gefühlt 1000 mal besser als zu Hause auf den Ohren .
Hab bei einigen Bands das Gefühl das nur Live die Musik richtig geil ist .

@T 
Im Moment ist The Blind Circus auf dem 1. Platz erst im Dezember wieder Live in Wiesbaden gehört immer wieder geil


----------



## Pittermann (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Pink Floyd, Queen und Guns N' Roses sind meine Lieblingsbands, Art Garfunkel und Freddie Mercury meine Lieblingssänger.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

DJ: Ophidian, Tha Playah, Promo, Angerfist
Djane: Miss K8, Day-Mar, Gayle San
Band: Mnemic, Herbert Pixner Projekt, Slipknot, Demonoid, All Shall Perish, Fear Factory, Nirvana, Aerosmith, Papa Roach, Guano Apes
Sänger: Corey Taylor
Sängerin: Christina Aguilera, Nancy Sinatra
Rapper: Tupac
Komponist: Bach, Vivaldi, Tschaikowski, Horner


----------



## Dyos83 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Momentan die Bands Twenty One Pilots und Mumford & Sons


----------



## drgiga (10. März 2016)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

National: Trailerpark insbesondere Alligatoah
International : Jason Derulo

Aber auch viel Andere machen verdammt gute Lieder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ich finde einfach nur das die den Gesang beherrschen ( auch Live ) und auch die akustische Abweichung zum Studio nicht so gewaltig ist und auf der Bühne nicht den Mega Affen machen als wenn die das Pulver erfunden haben


----------



## DarfVadder (20. März 2016)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Zur Zeit immer noch Helene Fischer und Sido


----------



## fragooola (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lieblingsband/Lieblingssänger*

Ich mag Adele.


----------

